# Recommended L'Orfeo Monteverdi recordings?



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

I am not familiar with Monteverdi operas and I think this is the time to start listening to some recordings of the most famous: L'Orfeo. Which recordings would you recommend me?


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

Harnoncourt (cd/dvd) is obligatory. Are pioneering versions, but are indispensable at least to know. I'm sure you'll like it too:

https://www.amazon.com/Monteverdi-O...653509&sr=1-1&keywords=harnoncourt+monteverdi

https://www.amazon.com/Monteverdi-L...qid=1495653750&sr=1-7&keywords=monteverdi+dvd

Dvd plus: Productions by Jean-Pierre Ponnelle (a genius).

Gardiner: https://www.amazon.com/Monteverdi-L...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=M7561BGQMEJ8K9EN899Z

Haim: https://www.amazon.com/Monteverdi-L...495653856&sr=1-5&keywords=monteverdi+orfeo+cd

Cavina: https://www.amazon.com/Claudio-Mont...495653856&sr=1-8&keywords=monteverdi+orfeo+cd

Jacobs: https://www.amazon.com/LOrfeo-favol...rd_wg=Q3Wx3&psc=1&refRID=89H4KE7QDWM4J2DA32HM

Savall: https://www.amazon.com/Monteverdi-L...495653856&sr=1-2&keywords=monteverdi+orfeo+cd


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I'll have this one , suit me fine:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Erato/9029593486


----------

